# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Τηλεόραση > [Τηλεόραση Samsung] Προβλημα με τηλεοραση LCD Samsung LE26A336J1D

## furtune

Γεια σας στη συγκεκριμενη τηλεοραση την ανοιγω , φωτιζεται κανονικα η οθονη, ακουγεται ηχος αλλα δεν δειχνει εικονα . Μετα απο ωρα μπορει να εμφανιζεται η εικονα και να παιζει κανονικα.
Εχετε καμια ιδεα? 
Πιστευω πως μπορει να ειναι κάποιος πυκνωτης γιατι το χτυπησα με ζεστο αερα και πηρε μπρος πολυ πιο γρήγορα απο τις αλλες φορες που δεν το εκανα τιποτα.
SA400020.jpgSA400021.jpgSA400022.jpg

----------


## nick007

Ψαξε να βρεις το τροφοδοτικο σου ετσι στο ιντερνετ
*http://www.ebay.com/itm/LG-Plasma-TV...item2a199c8f2d*

και θα σου λεει τι πρεπει να αλλαξεις(κατω στα κομματια που ειναι στην συσκευασια).......αυτος ειναι ενας πονηρος τροπος που αποδιδει σχεδον παντα!
Αν βρεις τα σκουρα αλλαξε ολους τους ηλεκτρολυτηκους πυκνωτες της PSU.

----------


## furtune

Φιλε Nick αλλα τους ηλεκτρολυτικους αλλα παλι τα ιδια. Εψαξα λιγο με τον τροπο που μου ειπες αλλα δεν βρικα κατι ουσιαστικό.

----------


## alex504

Είχα μια ίδια και άλλαξα το ινβερτερ και όλα καλά τώρα δεν ξέρω αν στη δικιά σου περίπτωση είναι το ίδιο

----------


## alex504

Κοίτα το ινβερτερ για ψυχρές κολλήσεις η πυκνωτές φουσκωμένους

----------


## furtune

Να διευκρινησω κατι. Οι λάμπες ανάβουν απλα εικονα δεν εχει. Απ οτι ξερω ο inverter διαχειριζεται μονο τις λάμπες και οχι την οθόνη.

----------


## alex504

> Να διευκρινησω κατι. Οι λάμπες ανάβουν απλα εικονα δεν εχει. Απ οτι ξερω ο inverter διαχειριζεται μονο τις λάμπες και οχι την οθόνη.


  Εφόσον οι λάμπες ανάβουν τότε το πρόβλημα νομίζω ότι έχει να κάνει με την t-con το συγκεκριμένο μοντέλο έβγαζε και panel βλάβη όταν λες ζέσταινες το τροφοδοτικό η την main board

----------


## alex504

Νομίζω ότι είμαστε ανάμεσα στην t-con και το panel αυτό μπορείς να το διαπιστώσεις μόνο αν έχεις κάποια άλλη t-con ίδια για δoκιμή

----------


## furtune

Λοιπον εχουμε νεα.Το προβλημα εντοπιζεται εκει που δειχνει η φωτο, πανω απο την οθονη.
Οταν ζεστενω εκεινο το κομματι περνει μπρος.
Τι κυκλωμα ειναι αυτο???SA400067.JPGSA400068.jpgSA400069.jpg

----------


## ezizu

Αυτή είναι η πλακέτα t-con.

----------


## ezizu

Τσέκαρε καλού κακού και για ψυχρές κολλήσεις, γενικά στην πλακέτα και πάνω στην φίσα. Βγάλε προληπτικά την καλωδιοταινία και έλεγξε τις επαφές της και  αν χρειάζεται να τις καθαρίσεις, προσεκτικά όμως .

----------


## alex504

Δυστυχώς αυτό το μοντέλο έχει εσωτερικά την t-con πάνω και μέσα στο panel αν το πρόβλημα είναι εκεί τότε δύσκολα τα πράγματα σε αυτή που είχα εγώ για επισκευή είχε (t-con) πλακέτα η οποία ήταν ανεξάρτητη  από το (panel) πρόσεξε εκεί τα φιλμάκια σκίζονται πολύ εύκολα

----------


## furtune

Παιδια ευχαριστω για τις απαντησεις. Οντος η t-con παει πακετο με την  οθονη. Οταν το ζεστενεις εκει στο chip που φαινεται στην φωτο με τους  τρυγυρο πυκνοτες και αντιστασεις παιρνει μπρος. Το θεμα ειναι οτι δεν  εχω σχεδιο και δεν μπορω να βρω ωστε αν μπορουσα να τους αλλαζα μια.Συνημμένο Αρχείο 35455

----------


## alex504

Εγώ θα έλεγα να λύσεις προσεκτικά το panel και να δεις για κάποια γραμμή που ίσως να είναι μεσοκομμένη ιδιαίτερα στα φιλμάκια που κολλούν στο panel αλλά και πάνω στην πλακέτα με μεγεθυντικό φακό καλυτέρα να δεις κάτι εκεί σίγουρα  ξεκόλλησε και με το ζέσταμα δίνει εντολή για πάλεψε το λίγο και ανέβασε και καμία  photo

----------


## Apostoliz

Καλησπέρα, να επαναφέρω ένα παλιό ίσως θέμα διότι έχω στην κατοχή μου την παραπάνω tv με πρόβλημα ότι ανάβει το led του standby αλλά δεν εκινεί. Αν jumerωσω το on/off εξακολουθεί να μην εκινεί και από το την πλακέτα του τροφοδοτικού ακούγεται ένας ήχος σαν τικ τικ σταθερός. Πιθανόν κάτι βραχυκυκλώνει. Στις μετρήσεις στον κονέκτορα CNM801 πάει να δώσει τάσεις αλλά πέφτει(πχ στο pin22 που ειναι 13V πάει 6,7 και πέφτει όταν ακουγεται ό ήχος.) Παρακαλώ τα φώτα σας που να προσανατολιστώ. Πιθανόν η βλάβη να είναι γνωστή στους έμπειρους. Ευχαριστώ προκαταβολικά.

----------


## Apostoliz

> Καλησπέρα, να επαναφέρω ένα παλιό ίσως θέμα διότι έχω στην κατοχή μου την παραπάνω tv με πρόβλημα ότι ανάβει το led του standby αλλά δεν εκινεί. Αν jumerωσω το on/off εξακολουθεί να μην εκινεί και από το την πλακέτα του τροφοδοτικού ακούγεται ένας ήχος σαν τικ τικ σταθερός. Πιθανόν κάτι βραχυκυκλώνει. Στις μετρήσεις στον κονέκτορα CNM801 πάει να δώσει τάσεις αλλά πέφτει(πχ στο pin22 που ειναι 13V πάει 6,7 και πέφτει όταν ακουγεται ό ήχος.) Παρακαλώ τα φώτα σας που να προσανατολιστώ. Πιθανόν η βλάβη να είναι γνωστή στους έμπειρους. Ευχαριστώ προκαταβολικά.


Καλησπέρα και πάλι σε όλους, μετά από αρκετό ψάξιμο και μετρήσεις κατέληξα ότι βραχυκύκλωνε κάτι στο κύκλωμα που εκκινούσε από stand by κατάσταση σε on. Με μετρήσεις κατέληξα ότι είναι βραχυκυκλωμένος ο πυκνωτής CB802 με ονομαστική τιμή 22μF /50V, αλλάχτηκε με μεγαλύτερης τάσης (22μF /63V) και όλα λειτουργούν κανονικά και πάλι. Καλή συνέχεια σε όλους.

----------

angel_grig (29-10-17)

----------


## paionid

> Γεια σας στη συγκεκριμενη τηλεοραση την ανοιγω , φωτιζεται κανονικα η οθονη, ακουγεται ηχος αλλα δεν δειχνει εικονα . Μετα απο ωρα μπορει να εμφανιζεται η εικονα και να παιζει κανονικα.
> Εχετε καμια ιδεα? 
> Πιστευω πως μπορει να ειναι κάποιος πυκνωτης γιατι το χτυπησα με ζεστο αερα και πηρε μπρος πολυ πιο γρήγορα απο τις αλλες φορες που δεν το εκανα τιποτα.
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 35434Συνημμένο Αρχείο 35435Συνημμένο Αρχείο 35436


Φίλε furtune εχω και εγώ ακριβώς το ίδιο πρόβλημα με την ίδια τηλεόραση. Τελικά εσύ βρήκες κάποια λύση?

----------

